# MTH Operating Station Platform



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I believe I posted a similar subject in the past. I have a point to point trolley line on my layout. At one end is an MTH operating passenger platform. When the trolley stops at that end, I manually activate the figures on the platform to appear or disappear. 

I was messing around with the station platform on my workbench and discovered that the terminals B,C & D are what activates the figures. With D being the ground and B & C acting like a SPDT switch. 

I wonder if there is a way to activate the figures at the proper moment. See video. The sticking point is that the activation would have to reverse each time the trolley came to a stop in front of the platform.

By the way, the trolley stops as it passes an infra-red device ate each end of the line. It then continues forward just enough to hit the bumpers and reverse.


----------



## EBrown (5 mo ago)

Do you have breadboard / want to build your own circuit to control this, do you want something out-of-the-box, or do you have other constraints?

From what I can see, the IR sensor can be wired into a JK Flip-Flop that is powered at J and K with the IR relay providing the "Clock", then Q can be wired to one switch, and ~Q can be wired to the other. You could pass these through a relay or transistor depending on the load from BD and CD. I would just go this route and build my own circuit quick to handle it.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

EBrown said:


> Do you have breadboard / want to build your own circuit to control this, do you want something out-of-the-box, or do you have other constraints?
> 
> From what I can see, the IR sensor can be wired into a JK Flip-Flop that is powered at J and K with the IR relay providing the "Clock", then Q can be wired to one switch, and ~Q can be wired to the other. You could pass these through a relay or transistor depending on the load from BD and CD. I would just go this route and build my own circuit quick to handle it.


Did I mention that I am electronically challenged.....LOL


----------

